# Whistling sound investgation



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Wanted to share a story of a service call I went on last week. Customer complained of a high pitched whistling sound every time she ran water. 

I knew what is was the first few seconds I heard it. She had 2 other plumbers come out. They knew what it was and they where right. A bad PRV. She told me they could not find it. I asked her did they look inside the meter. Yes she told me. Years ago it was legal to put a PRV at the meter outside in the meter box. They told her it's not there. So I took a shovel and found it in just a few minutes. Turned the diaphragm bolt back and forth a few times and sound stopped. I recommended a new one. She declined but was happy the sound stopped. I got a call today for the go ahead. She changed her mind.

It boggles me why the other plumbers didn't even bother to take a shovel out for 2 or 3 scoops. Is it laziness?


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> It boggles me why the other plumbers didn't even bother to take a shovel out for 2 or 3 scoops. Is it laziness?


Probably so!
around here it is "quick in & out" and onto the next money call...
I do know a few that would have done exactly as you did.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Well $800.00 to me then. Can't put PRV underground anymore. Maybe they didn't want to go in the crawl space.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

thats a good one. another source of whistling sounds are those stainless flex lines for water heaters. Just saying.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

MikeS said:


> thats a good one. another source of whistling sounds are those stainless flex lines for water heaters. Just saying.


Had a customer a while back who had black ring in master tub. Turns out
the those flex lines are black rubber hose inside and begin to break down
from the chlorine. Replaced those flex hoses with copper tube and problem
solved.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

This reminds me of a call i got a few years ago where a gentleman was convinced he had a slab leak because of a loud spraying sound. After listening with my ear to the wall in tub area, I slowly followed the sound up the wall around to the outside wall, up a little higher right to the window. 
Pulled curtain back and there it was.
His grandsons sponge bob radio. Nothing but static. Trip charge and he was happy.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

There are so many lazy people in this world its so easy to be successful. More of my success recently has come from lazy plumbers that don't bother to read directions. Run from jobs like breaking up a basement floor to replace a laundry tub drain in a 150 year old house with a concrete floor so thin dropping a 12 lb bowling ball will crack the floor.....just going to McDonalds in the morning for a cup of coffee.....there are 50 cars in the drive thru yet no one in the dining room. so easy to win.


----------

